# Question on Teeth-really need opinions!



## Ginalove10 (Aug 30, 2018)

Duplicate post, duplicate threads merged together


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Breeding perspective - you know your dog originally had a tooth and keep the vet paperwork (if you have it) if anyone asks questions. <= I think.

Showing - worst case scenario, depending on the judge (tooth fairy) it will be viewed as a fault if the judge doesn't see the spot on the gum where the tooth used to be. My Jacks had a broken tooth removed a few years ago, and you can tell there used to be a tooth there. 


The only disqualifications for the breed =

Dog taller or shorter than breed standard by more than an inch. 
Undershot or overshot bite.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I really think the bigger issue is whether the tooth broke off and there is still remnant under a healed gum, or if the entire tooth is gone (which I would think was highly unusual and unlikely unless she caught it on a pair of pliers). So for her health, I think you should see a veterinary dentist (because the radiographs she will need are not done by the normal vet's machine). 

For the showing, honorable scars (which I think this would fall under) are acceptable. Just be sure either you can see a scar or have a vets letter. You'd only need it if you were excused so that your dog's record for excusals is justified/verified.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This is a central incisor, right? Is it top or bottom? If it is bottom, you might actually be dealing with badly dropped incisors or gingival hyperplasia.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> I really think the bigger issue is whether the tooth broke off and there is still remnant under a healed gum, or if the entire tooth is gone (which I would think was highly unusual and unlikely unless she caught it on a pair of pliers). So for her health, I think you should see a veterinary dentist (because the radiographs she will need are not done by the normal vet's machine).


^^^ It cost about $600 to have my Jacks' broken tooth removed and everything cleaned up (there was a second tooth that I thought was also broken, but it just had splintered crammed in around it causing bleeding. 

I know somebody whose dog had an abscessed tooth that went down into the jaw. Cost thousands.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, it is quite unlikely a tooth would just fall out- or even be pulled out in the course of life... so the health implications are far greater than the possibility of AKC excusing the dog.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'm finding this thread very interesting/informative! I wouldn't mind getting into conformation someday. My cousin lives in Japan and shows and breeds Border Collies and Kooikerhondje (sp?). One of her Border Collies broke a tooth and she had to stop showing it. So apparently rules are a little different between JKC and AKC-you can in fact show a dog with a broken tooth in AKC? I would've just assumed you couldn't based on my cousin's experience-I wouldn't have even thought to ask if rules were different for here than for there. I learn so much on this forum! Thanks to all you more experienced people who come on here and help others!


----------



## Ginalove10 (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the input. It is the Top front tooth. It completely cracked off. You can see where the tooth use to be. I truly have no idea how she cracked it off so badly. I assumed chewing a narrow bone? Something outside? I did not watch it happen. She is a young female. Only a year old. No dental issues. Teeth in good condition. 

I will attach a photo.


----------



## Ginalove10 (Aug 30, 2018)

Here is a photo


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So, conformation competition aside- a broken tooth IS an issue- she needs to see not a regular vet but a dentist vet who has a pano radiograph ability. It could lead to major issues in other body parts to have a broken tooth in her gum. And if it's gone altogether then that begs the question of what health issue she has that could cause a tooth to fall out. 

The photo didn't attach. But if it's on the top, then it's not the two things I was considering a possibility for the bottom.


----------

